# Nutracalm for travelling?



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

As you all know penny is a nervous traveller and has diahreah.

Vet has suggested buying Nutracalm. Its about £15 for 15 tablets.

Vet thinks antisickness is pointless as hers is down to anxiety.

Would it work? Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you all know penny is a nervous traveller and has diahreah.
> 
> ...


Havent tried Nutricalm so cant say, problem is also that some things will work great on one dog and not so well on another so it can be that you have to try a few things before you find the one that works best. If you do decide to try them though and they do work you can get 50 for £24 or maybe even less on line.

The thing I have found that has worked best of all on Kobi for fireworks and thunderstorms that he gets stressed badly over was the new adaptil tablets I tried this year. You can get a 10 pack for £6.68 to try.

The Nutricalm (if this is the right one) has L tryptophan, valerian and another herb. The adaptil tabs have L-tryptophan in them too, L theanine, Gaba and B vitamins.

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-behaviou...icalm-supplement-for-dogs-50-capsules-p-10809

http://www.vet-medic.com/dogs-c348/...9/adaptil-express-stress-relief-tablets-p9818


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Sled dogs, I have added a photo of the back of the packet of the Nutracalm packet from the vets. The ingredients are the same as listed on the adaptio tablets however it doesnt give the ingredient amount for adaptil. Be interested to know it the mg for each ingredient is the same for the large price difference.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know about the amount of each ingredient, but the number of tablets per body rate ratio looks the same or very similar see below.
Have you brought them already? If so just see how you get on, worse ways if they work and you keep using the nutricalm then you know you can get them cheaper on line and make a saving at least.

Only other suggestion try/use the ones you have already if you have already got them obviously, then maybe try a 10 pack of the adaptil and see how that works, if it works better or at least as good and they are cheaper overall then just use those.

http://www.adaptil.com/uk/Adaptil/Adaptil-Tablets


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah I bought thw Nutracalm already before I saw your link because we go away tomorrow morning (well actually this morning, just realised the time!). Thanks for the replies


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Georgina went through a spell of being anxious in the car, and Gwylim when I first had him used to get car sick. I found the best thing to give them was Dorwest Skullcap and Valerian.


----------

